# Thunder SFX



## paulieshome (May 1, 2009)

I am looking for a continouus thunder SFX as if you were in a major storm. If anybody can help I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Please search the music forum for thunder, this has been covered many times before.


----------

